# Haley Mills to Sylvester Stallone



## RichW

This idea might bomb out, but I decided to try it out here anyway.
How about starting threads which explore the connections or "degrees of separation" between two entertainment notables. The connections would be by costars in film or TV, relatives by blood or marriage, or perhaps any other imaginative connection.

Post your entire string of connections from person A to Person B.

To start, I have randomly chosen this thread to examine the connection between Haley Mills and Sylvester Stallone. 

Anyone game?


----------



## jrjcd

Hayley Mills to Karl Malden(pollyanna)
Karl Malden to Michael Caine(Beyond the Poseidon Adventure)
Michael Caine to Sylvestre Stallone(Get Carter)

Sylvestre Stallone to Al Pacino(CAN be done in five degrees)


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Hayley Mills was in After Midnight (1990) with Ian Dury 
Ian Dury was in Judge Dredd (1995) with Sylvester Stallone


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Sly Stallone to Al Pacino - I can do it in 2:

Al Pacino was in The Insider (1999) with Gina Gershon 
Gina Gershon was in Driven (2001) with Sylvester Stallone


----------



## Mark Lamutt

How about Matt Damon to Tom Cruise.


----------



## jrjcd

Matt Damon to Robert Redford(as director)
Robert Redford ro Paul Newman
Paul Newman to Tom Cruise

Next one:Tom Cruise to Robert Blake(can be done in four)


----------



## RichW

Wow, you guys are good!!!!


----------



## jrjcd

have you caught the visa commercial with Kevin Bacon joking on his namesake game???it's nice that he has a sense of humour about himself...


----------



## jrjcd

am I going to have to answer my own line?????yikes!


----------



## RichW

Tom Cruise was in Rain Man with Dustin Hoffman.
Dustin Hoffma was in Wag the Dog with Woody Harrelson.
Woody Harrelson was in Money Train with Robert Blake.


----------



## RichW

Now how about Robert Blake to O.J. Simpson (besides the obvious)


----------



## jrjcd

there's nothing obvious about it-o.j. used a knife!!!!

bobby blake to john forsythe
john forsythe to joan collins
joan collins to paul newman
paul newman to o.j.simpson


----------



## spanishannouncetable

This one's shorter

Robert Blake - Wesley Snipes (Money Train)
Wesley Snipes - Kris Kristofferson (Blade)
Kris Kristofferson - OJ Simpson (No Place to Hide)


----------



## jrjcd

ok...new one...

o.j. simpson to irene ryan(cannot count guest stars on beverly hillbillies for this one)(possible in four)


----------



## spanishannouncetable

I'll give it a shot

OJ Simpson - Dennis Miller (both announcers on Monday Night Football)
Dennis Miller - Steve Martin (Saturday Night Live)
Steve Martin - Carl Reiner (Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid)
Carl Reiner - Irene Ryan (Don't Worry, We'll Think of a Title - a 1966 comedy starring Morey Amsterdam and Rose Marie)


----------



## spanishannouncetable

In keeping with the other matchups, how about

Irene Ryan to Tom Green, in only 3 jumps (again, no Hillbillies guest stars)


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Ok, here we go (after some research...  )

Tom Green was in Freddy Got Fingered (2001) with Rip Torn 
Rip Torn was in Critic's Choice (1963) with Richard Deacon 
Richard Deacon was in Don't Worry, We'll Think of a Title (1966) with Irene Ryan 

Ok, how about Tom Green to Humphrey Bogart?


----------



## spanishannouncetable

Heh, you also could have used Irene Ryan - Raymond Burr (Desire in the Dust), Burr - Rip Torn (Airplane II), Torn to Tom Green (FGF)

Tom Green to Bogart - okay, here goes -

Tom Green - Fred Ward (Road Trip)
Fred Ward - Anjelica Huston (The Player)
Anjelica Huston - John Huston (daughter - father)
John Huston - Humphrey Bogart (Treasure of the Sierra Madre)


----------



## jrjcd

this is what happens when i go to sleep at night!!!!lol

new one....wesly snipes to laurence olivier(easy in two)


----------



## RichW

Wesley Snipes and Tommy Lee Jones in U.S. Marshals.
Tommy Lee Jones and Sir Laurence Olivier in The Betsy.


----------



## jrjcd

ok

Tommy Lee Jones to Trevor Howard


----------



## Martyva

i'm old and addled and not to complex so how about Gary Oldman to Charlie Weaver to Brad Pitt To the Sopranos in one move.


----------



## Martyva

Tony Richardson last movie Blue Sky w/ Tommy Lee Jones
Charge of the Light Brigade w/Trevor Howard


----------



## jrjcd

You're too good...lol


----------



## jrjcd

Gary Oldham to Courtney Cox Arquette to David Arquette to Charlie Weaver


----------



## jrjcd

Charlie Weaver to David Arquette to CC arequette to Brad Pitt


----------



## jrjcd

Brad Pitt to James Gandofini(the Sopranos)


----------



## jrjcd

john barrymore to tony goldwyn


----------



## Martyva

True 
Romance Gary Oldman, Brad Pitt, Patricia Arquette, Sam Gandofini--


----------



## jrjcd

sigh-guess i'll have to answer my own one again!!!!

john barrymore to drew barrymore
drew barrymore to whoopi goldberg
whoopi goldberg to tony goldwyn

i was having fun at this game too-oh well...


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Sorry guys...been really busy the last couple of days - not a lot of time for fun and games.


----------

